# Adding water to drainage layer?



## Aicardi mom (May 6, 2013)

Newbie question, and my first post..I am setting up my first viv, 18x18x18 exo terra, with the LDL, bio drain mesh and vivarium substrate from NEHERP. I have the compact top with lights for the plants, and in the process of getting glass cut for the roughly 15 3/4" X 7 1/2" screened area the top does not cover. I have springtails in there, coco hut, wood and processed plants. Just waiting for the one month + cycling time to be done, so I can add my 2 young leucomelas to their new (bigger) home! Sorry to ramble!  I don't notice a measurable amount of water in my drainage layer anymore! Could most likely be because tank is not "sealed" enough to keep in humidity ?? Can I pour in water like I did when first building the viv, to add water to the layer?? 
Thank you so much for taking the time to read! This are my first pdf's, and I'm HOOKED!!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, I have to add water to my tanks unless misting heavily during breeding season.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Interesting, every few months I have to siphon water out because the levels get too high. Is there something else I could be doing besides watering less?


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

After you glass the top you will notice that the humidity level will stay much higher with less misting.


----------



## Aicardi mom (May 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## run91 (May 28, 2013)

Dart guy 16 said:


> Interesting, every few months I have to siphon water out because the levels get too high. Is there something else I could be doing besides watering less?


I suppose an alternative would be increase ventilation or use a small amount of screen in the top, not just glass. Water in has to equal water out, whether it's humidity in the air or liquid being siphoned out. Also, water can be held onto more tightly depending on the substrate/drainage layer (soil vs ABG mix, for example). If it's always wet, not moist, you may want to look into a substrate that more freely gives up water.

And welcome, Aicardi mom! I hope this site can be a great resource to you.


----------

